# Upset with me?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Is it possible for a puppy to be upset with us? I feel like a crazy person just asking that question!:crazy:

Tuesday Scooter was at the groomer for most of the morning and was a bit odd when he got home, he stuck close to me for the rest of the day and only had one play time.

Wednesday I was gone all day babysitting for my sister but my kids were home with Scooter. They said he whined a lot, kept looking upstairs, didn't want to play much and slept a lot. When I got home he went crazy and played for a long time but kept biting at us. He got up twice last night to go out, we were down to once a night, he threw up a tiny bit after eating this morning and has had an accident in the house. 

Could he just be out of sorts from what's gone on the past two days or am I reading too much into this? Or could he not be feeling well???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old is he now? It sounds like his routine was disrupted and he was just trying to figure things out. It is possible that he wasn't feeling well too.

Dogs are all about the pleasure, not about holding grudges or getting upset with people. They don't rationalize things, but they do pick up on our feelings and stress.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My dogs are always out of sorts for a few days after getting groomed. 

Hope Scooter is feelin' back to his old self soon


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's about 4 months. I hope he's just out of sorts from having his routine changed around and is back to normal quickly.

Thanks for replying, I'd be lost without this forum!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I know that some groomers used to give dogs a mild sedative for grooming. I don' know if any of them do that anymore but you might ask if they gave him anything to calm him. I had a groomer do that once in San Diego to a previous dog because I guess she wouldn't hold still for them. Needless to say, I never used that groomer again.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like Scooter is just worn out - hopefully he's back to his old self today.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My Daisy will go into a sort of "depression" after I cut her hair short, and I do it right here in my own bedroom!
I think it'sjust the stress of something new~ and they must feel different without all that hair! I know I always feel so much better after I get a haircut!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Susan-I will ask if they sedated him in any way but it didn't seem like it when I picked him up, he was going crazy to see us all. The groomer didn't mention that they use sedatives either.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> My Daisy will go into a sort of "depression" after I cut her hair short, and I do it right here in my own bedroom!
> I think it'sjust the stress of something new~ and they must feel different without all that hair! I know I always feel so much better after I get a haircut!


If I did that my DH would FREAK. He gets out of sorts with me just brushing Lilly in the bedroom. So I do it when he isn't around. HA HA I do clean it up well.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I also think it was just a change that stressed him a little. Getting use to being left at the groomers or vets is (I think) a big change for some dogs. They are use to having lazy dog days -- and being at the groomers this young was probably not his cup of tea! I believe after a couple of days rest he will be your funny active Scooter again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Katrina! 

Dale-He was acting strange this morning but then slept for 3 straight hours! Maybe he was just worn out but he seems a bit better now. I worry about this little guy just like I do my kids!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think they can get spooked out. Saturday when Belle decided to set herself loose at the dog show, Saturday night and Sunday she was glued to us. Then she was hidding under the couch a lot. Weds, I let her tag along with me to run errands and now she is back to normal. I think it helped to get her to concentrate on new fun things. Like maybe she got spooked not being able to find me?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When you take them with you to run errands do you take them into stores with you? We have an outdoor mall we've taken Scooter to, in his stroller, but I'm worried about taking him anywhere else. All of the store employees there go nuts over him and ask us to take him out. That's the only place we've taken him so far. Oh...my DH won't go with us if Scooter is in the stroller, he HATES it!!! But Scooter seems quite content!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I am one of the naughty dog people and Isabelle is tiny so she is easy to hide. I use a bag and take her in the bag. People usually dont notice cause I exhaust her first so she lays down. LA is very dog friendly though. So most non grocery stores, dogs are welcomed in. But I want to run errands and get out so she just stays in the bag.  I do walk her around first or between places. Yesterday, we even went to a dog store shopping so she felt extra special! She also loves her bag so that helps. She associates it with going to good places. The only time I am in trouble is if there is a bird or a squirrel and she sees it


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Here in SF I take Lola on a leash into nearly every store in the city. Room and Board has treats and dog beds, the Safeway and Whole Foods are fine with it. Most restaurants that have outdoor tables will let me carry her inside long enough to get to the outdoor tables. Even Neiman Marcus lets little dogs in the store. I am always really nervous that she is going to pee, though!


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe you should try different groomers, some are not for all dogs and realize grooming is something they have to get over. these havs are funny!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Here in Redmond (near Seattle) I take Pepper in most non-food stores on leash - Macy's, Chico's, Eddie Bauer, Bed Bath and Beyound, Pier One, all those 'dry goods' kinds of stores. However, when I asked at a Starbuck's they said 'no, health and safely laws'. But then I was desperate one day when the farmer's market wasn't open yet, dropped him in my shopping bag, and walked in with it on my arm, his little head sticking out. I raced up to the counter and asked if she could just sell me a scone. She looked at me like I was nuts and waited on me like he didn't exist. I wouldn't dare with the grocery stores though, even ones that are mostly non-food seem off limits here. Did you really go into Whole Foods and Safeway with her just on the leash? If yes, I will definitely try him in a bag here. Would be so helpful! So often need something quick and can't stop on the way home since the car would get too hot.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I took Scooter into my Starbucks, they know me there, but they seemed a bit surprised. I carried him in, paid for my coffee and went to stand by the wall in back. As soon as they gave me my drink I went outside to sit down. I told them I had him and they were all asking to see him but seemed a bit shocked when I did bring him in. (I go there a lot!) I needed my coffee though! :tea:

I have taken him into some stores in his stroller at an outdoor mall we have near our house and everyone loved him! We take him out of the stroller and let him walk to go potty or if one of us doesn't want to go in we just hang around outside. I haven't had any problems but haven't done a regular mall or superstore yet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I've noticed that taking Posh places not necessarily for dogs that the only ones who notice my dog carrier isn't a purse are the people who like dogs and want me to take her out.

The thing I like about my carrier is there is a heart shaped "frame" with her picture built into the bag, so I don't have to really take her out to show them "here she is." I worry that someone will bust me if I let her out inside.

My mom owns a coffee house, so basically I break "the no dogs because of dept. of health" law every day!  I just make sure that she is either in her carrier, or on my lap. It would be annoying if I wasn't a dog person and she was running around. Also, she is not a barker. A few people, my mom included, have "sneaked" in their dogs who bark when new customers come into the shop. This is NOT OKAY with me, and highly annoying.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Personally, I think dogs can act different when their routine has been out of sorts.

I know when I go out of town for a few days, I come back to some *strange* behavior, and peeing on the floor, etc. I'm not convinced she is upset, although, I do think she may be recovering from anxiety from when I was gone, probably more likely. But she'll make sure she is laying ON me somehow at night so she can feel me wake up and move. lol, and little things like that. Almost like she's afraid I'll leave again and afraid to get out of my sight or go outside, its odd.

My guess is anxiety over anger/depression, but who knows.

I think they do have a full range of emotions, but not grudgeful for little things, they love us too much.

Kara


----------

